# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Kuriozitete të ndryshme

## con_uk

*Keto jane pamjet e nje shoferi qe po ngiste makinen e tij me shpejtesi por humbi controllin dhe u perplase me nje berdure qe e beri makinen te fluturoje ne kete qatine e kishes............... per me shume shihni videon 
*
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=hnNS_m2rIJE

----------


## Dorontina

shum interesant si ka mbrri ne kulm te kishes !
me humb kontrollin ne disa vende teper pergjegjesi..............

----------


## ☆Angie☆

He he ne mos gaboj trajektorja e "fluturimit " ishte 7 m. Ky tipi po udhetonte me shpejtesi budalli ne autostraden e tipit patinazh, e kur donte te merrte kthesen( rruga ishte ne forme L) rreshkiti dhe pjesa e fundore e rruges i sherbeu si trampoline. Keshtu vajti ne krahet e Zotit lol. Lum si ata deshmitare qe e kane pare live; ne vendin e duhur ne kohen e duhur :ngerdheshje:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

PO ky nuk quhet parkim ... apo jo? LollL

----------


## goldian

edhe une e kam pa shume here neper lajme edhe ende sme besohet dicka e tille

----------


## alproud

e paska marr patenten me leke  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## argjenddre

*Video incizimi i cili shfaqë një qen të racës dalmatin sesi duke vozitur biçikletën kalon nëpërmes shikuesve të habitur gjatë muajit dhjetor është publikuar në internet.*

Videoja bizare paraqet qenin duke u vozitur qetazi në rrugë me një biçikletë të vogël me ngjyrë të kuqe, derisa të gjithë përreth e shikojnë me habi.

Kur është paraqitur për herë të parë në YouTube, ka qenë e qartë se bëhet fjalë për një sensacion. Incizimin për dalmatinin me emrin Dotty e ka përgatitur televizioni japonez për nevojat e emisionit të vet, njofton gazeta britanike Telegraph.

Video incizimi qartazi paraqet se si Dotty me kujdes hip në biçikletën me rrota ndihmëse, se si i vendos shputat në pedale, si ulet dhe fillon të vozis.

_Shikoni edhe vet qenin i cili i ka lënë gojëhapur shumë njerëz:_




> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roJzWYiXFtg

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Përdorimi i telefonave celularë është rritur dukshëm gjatë shtatë viteve të fundit, derisa numri i parapaguesve në botë ka kërcyer nga një miliard në vitin 2002 në 4.1 miliardë në fund të vitit të kaluar, thuhet në një raport të lëshuar nga Kombet e Bashkuara.

Vala befasuese e përdorimit të telefonave celularë është shënuar në shtetet në zhvillim, ku tani celularët janë pajisje më të adhuruara në mesin e botës së varfër. Në Afrikë, për shembull, 28 për qind e popullatës aktualisht posedojnë celularë, derisa para nëntë vitesh kjo shifër ka qenë vetëm dy për qind. Në anën tjetër, shtetet në zhvillim përbëjnë madje dy të tretat e përdoruesve të telefonave celularë.

Besohet se arsyeja kryesore e blerjes së madhe të celularëve është paraqitja e shërbimit për transferim të parave i cili u mundëson njerëzve që pa shkuar në bankë ti dërgojnë dikujt para me anë të porosive SMS.

Në raportin e organizatës së Kombeve të Bashkuara po ashtu theksohet se përdorimi i internetit është dyfishuar, derisa të dhënat e fundit flasin se një nga pesë përdorues apo 23 për qind e popullatës së botës kanë qasje në internet. Megjithatë, vendet e varfra edhe më tutje mbesin prapa kur interneti është në pyetje.

Suedia është shteti më i avancuar kur bëhet fjalë për përdorimin e teknologjive komunikuese dhe të informacionit. Pasojnë Koreja e Jugut, Danimarka, Britania e Madhe, Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, Franca, Gjermania dhe Japonia.

Në Birmani është shënuar trendi më i madh i rritjes së përdorimit të internetit. Megjithatë, qeveria ushtarake e Birmanisë ka ndaluar përdorimin e internetit të cilin shpesh e përdorin grupet disidente, derisa blogerët i ka dërguar në burg.

Në anën tjetër, e ashtuquajtura ndarja digjitale në mes të varfërve dhe të pasurve ka mbetur e pandryshuar në periudhën prej vitit 2002 deri në 2007.

Ekspertët e KB-së parashohin se recesioni global do të ndikojë edhe në zhvillimin e teknologjive telekomunikuese në mbarë botën.*

----------


## Enii

un them dhe me shume .. kur kan dhe fshataret me gomar ne Shqiperi imagjinoje ..lol

----------


## CASANOVA1

Nje  qe njoh une nuk posedon :pa dhembe: lol

----------


## DYDRINAS

I dalin dhembet ne moshen 75-vjece

E Shtune, 14 Mars 2009

Daniela Zisi

KORCE - Nje grua e moshes 75 vjece, gjithcka do te kishte menduar se mund t'i ndodhte, por se do i dilnin serish dhembet, as qe do ta imagjinonte. Nese ajo qe dime te gjithe, eshte se dhembet dalin dhe nderrohen ne moshe te vogel, ja qe nuk ndodh gjithmone keshtu. Eshte rasti i nje 75-vjecareje nga Korca, qe verteton pikerisht kete. Cudia ka ndodhur nje muaj me pare, kur 75-vjecares Sulltana Mullaj, i kane dale disa dhembe te rinj. Ne nofullen e poshtme te gojes se saj, mund te numerosh plot 8 dhembe. E moshuara prej disa vitesh i kishte hequr te gjithe dhembet dhe kishte vene proteza ne te dyja nofullat. Por muajt e fundit, ajo ankohej se protezat e lendonin dhe nuk i perdorte me. Ndersa ngjarja qe habiti ata qe e degjuan, ka ndodhur rreth nje muaj me pare, kur nje fqinje, qe kujdesej per te moshuaren, kishte pare se 75-vjecares ishin duke i dale disa dhembe te rinj.

"Une kujdesem prej dy vitesh per Sulltanen", thote fqinja e saj, Vjollca Nasufi. "Ajo jeton krejt e vetme, pasi femijet i ka ne emigracion. Djali ndodhet ne SHBA dhe vajza ne Greqi, tregon ajo prandaj une kujdesem cdo dite per te. I jap ushqimin dhe i pergatis ilacet, pasi gruaja vuan nga skleroza. Nje muaj me pare isha duke i dhene nje molle. Papritur ndjeva, qe ajo me kafshoi gishtin. U habita, sepse Sulltana nuk i mbante me as protezat. I pashe gojen dhe vura re se po i dilnin disa dhembe ne pjesen e poshtme te nofulles. Mendova fillimisht se mos ishte kocka e nofulles, por dhembet me pas moren forme dhe madhesi te plote. Isha e cuditur, pasi Sulltana kishte 15 vjet qe i kishte hequr te gjithe dhembet dhe kishte vene proteze te plote te gojes", ka treguar per "KJ", fqinja e cila kujdeset per te moshuaren

Sipas saj, "kaluan jo me shume se tre jave dhe asaj i dolen 8 dhembe. U shqetesova nga kjo qe kishte ndodhur dhe e cova per ta vizituar ne spital. Mjeket u habiten, me faktin qe gruas se moshuar i kishin dale dhembe te rinj, por nuk kane thene asgje per te shpjeguar rastin", vazhdon te tregoje e habitur Nasufi. Vjollca na tregon edhe goten ku e moshuara mban protezat, si per te dhene nje argument me teper se ajo, qe te gjitheve u duket e habitshme, eshte mese e vertete.

Ndersa e moshuara ka mundur te shqiptoje vetem disa fjale, per shkak se gjendja e saj shendetesore eshte e renduar, nga nje goditje cerebrale, qe ka pesuar pak kohe me pare. 75-vjecarja thote se ka shume vite qe i ka hequr dhembet dhe ka vene proteza. Ndersa tregon dhembet e rinj qe i kane dale ne nofullen e poshtme,duket se eshte mesuar me kete qe ka i ndodhur dhe nuk shpreh habi. Ajo madje eshte mesuar edhe me njerezit kureshtare, qe i vijne ne shtepi te shohin me syte e tyre ate qe kane degjuar.

Flet mjekja stomatologe Aliu "Eshte rast i rralle ky i Sulltanes"

KORCE - Mjekja stomatologe Erjola Ali, thote se mjekesia njeh raste te tilla, kur personave te moshuar, u dalin dhembe te rinj, por keto ndodhin rralle. Kam pasur raste thote ajo, qe te moshuarve u kane dale dy ose tre dhembe, por rasti i 75-vjecares, qe i kane dale 8 dhembe, sigurisht, qe eshte mjaft i rralle. Mjekja e shpjegon daljen e dhembeve te rinj me argumentin se gjithe keto vite, te moshuares nuk i jane nderruar dhembet, qe quhen ndryshe, te qumeshtit. Pas heqjes se tyre dhe perdorimit te protezave, u krijuan kushtet,qe te dilnin dhembet e rinj. Sipas saj, dhembet kane qene te vendosur ne nofullen e poshtme ne pozicionin horizontal dhe perdorimi i protezave, ka stimuluar daljen e tyre ne siperfaqe.



koha jone

----------


## Mister Enigma

Kjo qenka me të vërtetë fatlume.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tigri_Elbasanit

ca veni e ka shpin kjo re se na radh dhembet komplet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mister Enigma

Unë mezi që e kam një dhe do të vijë dita që do ta eliminoj edhe atë.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tigri_Elbasanit

> 60 për qind e popullatës së botës posedojnë celularë




po ti thuaji ke femit qe 12 vjec me celulare ne dore  :shkelje syri: 


PS: un skam nji qe pata e thyva tani kur tmarim rrogen do marim i tjeter per tfole me shoqnin   :ngerdheshje:  alo alo telefon i prish.

----------


## Mister Enigma

Bravo bre dalmatin. Unë mezi që di t'i jap biçikletës. A shtyhemi?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Tigri_Elbasanit

kte qenin ka ktu 2 vjet qe e ka dhan lajmet.

----------


## Mister Enigma

> PO ky nuk quhet parkim ... apo jo? LollL


Jo pra, nuk ishte parkim. Mua titulli më tërhoqi që ta lexoj temën. Me shpejtësi si vizëllima e parkoi automjetin në kishë a? Ncncnc.  :i terbuar:

----------


## Dorontina

Ma e mir se llotaria amerikane  :buzeqeshje: 
a ka mundesi me e pyet qka ka hanger gjat jetes dhe ku jeton ne qfar riliefi gjeografik?

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Në këtë rubrikë fotosh do të njiheni me historinë e Tuqa Waleed, vajzës 10 vjeçare jordaneze. Si pasojë e një mutacioni gjenetik Tuqa, peshon 140 kilogram, diçka e pazakontë për moshën e saj. Vajza 10 vjeçare ka bërë apel për ti ardhur në ndihmë, pasi edhe një motra e saj ka gjetur vdekjen si pasojë e këtij mutacioni gjenetik. Më ndihmoni, kjo ka qenë thirrja e Tuqa Waleed.

----------

